# Quick quart of pickles. GARLIC!!!!



## Steve H (Oct 23, 2020)

While digging around in the fridge getting things ready for dinner. I noticed there was 1 English cucumber in the crisper. I didn't want it to go waste. So, it was a good enough excuse for pickles.
For the brine:
1/2 quart water
1/2 quart white vinegar
3 tbs kosher salt.
Bring to a low boil.

In a quart jar I added:
1/2 tsp pickle crisp.
Fresh dill. I didn't measure. But a lot! I love dill.
1/2 tsp dill seed
1/2 tsp mustard seed
2 tbs dried minced onion
4 tbs fresh minced garlic

Packed the jar with ripple cut cucunber. And added the brine.
Vacuum sealed and shook jar to mix everything.








These are gonna be great!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 23, 2020)

Those look great Steve. Let us know how they turn out!


----------



## Chickenwings (Oct 23, 2020)

Nicely done!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 23, 2020)

Nice.  I just opened my last jar.  Finally getting a little heat.  Going to have to use thai peppers next time.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 23, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Those look great Steve. Let us know how they turn out!


Thank you, I will!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 23, 2020)

Chickenwings said:


> Nicely done!


Thanks!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 23, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Nice.  I just opened my last jar.  Finally getting a little heat.  Going to have to use thai peppers next time.


Thank you!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 23, 2020)

Looks great Steve!
I need to make a batch too!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Oct 23, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks great Steve!
> I need to make a batch too!
> Al


Thanks Al! I'm hoping they taste as good as they look.


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 23, 2020)

OH BABY!! I've been making pickles based on stuff you've posted and recommendations you've made and they fly out of the fridge. I bet between what Tracy and I eat and sharing some with the neighbors (who love these things!!) we're going through 2-3 quarts a week. Heck, you don't even need a meal to add them to....they make a great snack all by themselves.

Robert


----------



## robrpb (Oct 23, 2020)

They look good. Will you share them?


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> OH BABY!! I've been making pickles based on stuff you've posted and recommendations you've made and they fly out of the fridge. I bet between what Tracy and I eat and sharing some with the neighbors (who love these things!!) we're going through 2-3 quarts a week. Heck, you don't even need a meal to add them to....they make a great snack all by themselves.
> 
> Robert


I'm the same way. Grab a jar. And munch away while watching a movie. Lot better for you then candy and stuff.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2020)

robrpb said:


> They look good. Will you share them?


Maybe.....!


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 24, 2020)

That jar full looks great. . .


----------



## Steve H (Oct 26, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> That jar full looks great. . .


Thank you!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 26, 2020)

Cracked it open today to give them a try. It was barely 3 days. But I figured they would be done because I sliced them thin.







And they're done. Good, really good taste.  A tad salty. I'll reduce it to two tbs next time.


----------



## Chickenwings (Oct 26, 2020)

Mmmmm


----------



## dmath (Nov 18, 2020)

They look really good, Did you seal them in a water bath ?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 18, 2020)

Nice job there Steve!


----------

